# Aquarium/fish peeps...should I get a betta fish?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

SIlly question but we have not had fish for many many years (15+ years) and I started to think a couple of weeks ago that I kind of enjoy watching fish swim, etc. I thought it would be kind of nice to have it on the desk.

So last week I went out and bought a 1 gallon betta fish bowl with some rocks and a decoration. Did not spend too much money...but sometimes I think is it going to be a hassle? I mean it is just one fish but I honestly can't remember what it is like owning fish....

I am okay with cleaning the bowl once a week and the feeding but then I think fish are so sensitive to this or that...even though it is a tiny fish I still consider it a big responsibility to keep one. 

Tips/advice, etc.?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The betta fish will keep it clean for you because he thinks it makes you happy. Get an alpha fish, they'll just say "**** it, give me some food."


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

A beta fish is the most low maintenance fish you can get, so go for it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do it. 

They don't do well in cold water, so keep the water a little warm. You may even get a light for your guy. Trick out his/her space. Make it fun.

I have to say, I once had a betta for about 3 years. When he died, it broke my heart in a thousand pieces. I seriously was so sad.

Love those little guys to teeny tiny pieces. 

You will notice they have personalities, too. Mine would start dancing when he saw me/head me. Get one.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Do it.
> 
> They don't do well in cold water, so keep the water a little warm. You may even get a light for your guy. Trick out his/her space. Make it fun.
> 
> ...


Yeah, get him a little disco ball! :rofl:


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Disco ball? Sure, why not?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa9n7GirhsI


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Lone Shadow said:


> Disco ball? Sure, why not?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa9n7GirhsI


Ha ha, I'm picturing a beta fish in a tank dancing to the Bee Gees :rofl:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

When you clean their bowl, make sure there's not even a trace of bleach left in it.:slap:


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

If you get a male, only get one, they don't get along if more than one male. Appearance wise, the males look nicer bc of their long fins/colors etc. But the female bettas are more calm. I have a male and female with a separator in the middle of the one tank. He makes a bubble nest and I've tried getting them together but he is just too agressive with her


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FeministInPink said:


> Yeah, get him a little disco ball! :rofl:


You laugh, but my betta had the most hopping/happening tank ever. I spoiled him rotten. 

I miss you, little guy.









Lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Angelou said:


> If you get a male, only get one, they don't get along if more than one male.


Yes! Only get one betta in a tank. They are fighting fish and do not do well sharing their home space with anyone.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*sigh* most pet stores give you the wrong info on maintenance and what not for betta fish. First and foremost, they are tropical fish and need minimum 5 gallon tanks, better to have 10. Need a filter and heater. Planted tanks are better. Try reading up on bettafish.com

I had our first betta for 3 years (he was likely 4 or 5 years old. They sit in those awful cups on shelves for long periods of time)

We have a second betta after the first passed. He has been with us for 6 months now and is at least going on two years old.

Second to the goldfish, bettas are the most mistreated aquatic breed in pet stores.

I have several species of fresh water fish in my home. Featherfin catfish, pleco, Cory catfish, the betta and an Oscar (from cichlid family). Have a 10 gal, 60 gal and a 35 gal. I've also helped three other people establish and maintain their own freshwater tanks.

Please do the research on the fish species first before purchase. Please.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> Love those little guys to teeny tiny pieces.












Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Yes! Only get one betta in a tank. They are fighting fish and do not do well sharing their home space with anyone.


Not true. Yes two males should not and cannot be in the same tank. Sometimes, depending on the female, neither they can be put into a sorority of females.

I have had other species with my betta. Cory catfish and kimoto shrimp do well in the same tank as either a female or male betta. I've even had a school of zebra danios share a tank with a male betta!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Nom, nom, nom!


I don't eat that stuff at all. Poor Nemo.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CantePe said:


> Not true.


That's what I just said. What I meant. No two bettas together.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I love bettas, but sucks you can only have one in a tank.

Also only needs to be room temperature.

One suggestion, put a small mirror in the tank. Make him puff up!!!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> That's what I just said. What I meant. No two bettas together.


You said don't put a betta with _anyone_.

That's a rather broad net.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

vellocet said:


> I love bettas, but sucks you can only have one in a tank.
> 
> Also only needs to be room temperature.
> 
> One suggestion, put a small mirror in the tank. Make him puff up!!!


Room temperature is not good enough for a tropical fish. Ambient room temps play a huge roll on tank temps.

Heater is needed for a betta fish. See this is the problem, pet stores perpetuate misinformation which gets spread around by others. Goldfish are literally one of the few species that room temp tanks are perfectly fine for. Guppies and molly fish will tolerate room temp tanks as well however, they aren't fresh water fish, they are brackish water fish (not too many people know that, brackish water means slightly higher salt content than fresh water).

I've been doing tanks for nearly 5 years, granted, not as long as some people but I've always been of the mind set that responsible pet ownership requires research and making oneself knowledgeable on all levels of that pet you bring into the family home.

Anything less is irresponsible and selfish. We domesticated animals, now we are responsible for their well being.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

CantePe said:


> Room temperature is not good enough for a tropical fish.


Generally, this is correct. But not for bettas. Try putting a heater in those little glass bowls they have them in. Trust me, I've kept betta fish for years.

Now as long as you don't keep your house below 70, it'll be fine. But for the penny pinchers that like to keep there thermostats at 67 or so, that's not real good.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you also know that bettas do not breath in the water. They breath atmospheric air just like we do. They go to the surface much like a whale would, only without the blowhole.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

vellocet said:


> Did you also know that bettas do not breath in the water. They breath atmospheric air just like we do. They go to the surface much like a whale would, only without the blowhole.


Actually, you are only half correct. They are labyrinth fish. They do both.

A small desk bowl is a short life span for a betta. My first post stated a 5 gallon minimum was best, 10 gallon is better. There are small submersible bowl heaters if one must insist on those terrible "aquariums" for bettas.

Just because a manufacturer makes those bowls doesn't mean its healthy for the animal.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/

http://bettacare101.com/mythvsreality/

There is two links to start off with. B. Splendens (aka betta fish) are also a sub species of gouriami fish!


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

While on the subject of fresh water fish, I love red tail and rainbow "sharks". They are ornery little cusses.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

vellocet said:


> While on the subject of fresh water fish, I love red tail and rainbow "sharks". They are ornery little cusses.


My two favoured species are the Oscar and the Feather Fin catfish.

Red tails are gorgeous, both the species you mention are good looking fish actually.

Another one I like are the Raphael catfish species. Feather Fins are from the upside down catfish family and also scream (actually its more grunting than screaming). I have an 8 year old girl in one of my tanks. She can be ornery and has one heck of a personality.

My Oscar has quite the personality too. Play peek a bite with people (jumps up and tries to bite you).


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Forget the betta, get a red tailed catfish.

I'll second Cantpe's post.

Minimum of a 5 gallon tank with a a heater. People often tell me they are very cost conscious about setting up an aquarium. 

My advice to those folks is to not set up an aquarium.

There is a difference between a fish 'surviving' and thriving.

Bottom line for me, is if you know you're just going to half-ass it, then don't do it all.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Forget the betta, get a red tailed catfish.
> 
> I'll second Cantpe's post.
> 
> ...


I've spent, in the last 5 years, upwards of about 4 to 6 grand on my tanks. Aquariums are not a cheap "hobby" so to speak.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Yes! Only get one betta in a tank. They are fighting fish and do not do well sharing their home space with anyone.


In fact, you can't even have two males in sight of each other - not even in different containers.

If they see each other, they will be in fight or flight mode. Very stressful and bad for their health.


----------

